# CWM Touch



## magnum (Aug 8, 2011)

On the website for CWM they have available the touch recovery, but it is only in .img format and I was wondering how to get this installed. I have the retail version of the GTab 10.1 and I do not know how to get into fastboot (if its even possible?). Any pointers or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Link to get the .img recovery file
http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Use this in odin, PDA section, I made it and it works great.

Touch Recovery


----------



## magnum (Aug 8, 2011)

_matt said:


> Use this in odin, PDA section, I made it and it works great.
> 
> Touch Recovery


AWESOME. Thank you very much!


----------



## pcpimp (Jul 30, 2011)

Will this work for LTE tab?


----------



## pcpimp (Jul 30, 2011)

sooooo no one knows the answer to my question?


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

pcpimp said:


> sooooo no one knows the answer to my question?


Try it if it doesnt odin back


----------



## NUGZZ420 (Feb 19, 2012)

pcpimp said:


> sooooo no one knows the answer to my question?


 It should work because on a recovery leavlle it should be the same don't quote me on that ..


----------

